# New Boat Build HB Professional



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well guys the title says it all! I have a 2014 HB Professional being built right now! This has long been a dream boat of mine and I will now own one and will be running my charters out of it regularly in Biscayne Bay and the Upper Keys! Details are as follows. 

2014 17.8 Professional 
Yamaha 70 FS 
Whisper Grey Hull 
Ice Blue Deck 
Center Console with built in cooler 
Garmin Echo 50 
And some other minor goodies, kept it pretty simple yet very functional. Here are some build pics I will try to update here as often as possible or you can follow me on Instagram for frequent updates ( @zosotillo )

Capt. Alonzo
Tidesright Charters


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Congrats, 'zo!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## cwebb (Jul 30, 2013)

Very nice! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Another dream realized. Good for you. I tried to find your website under Tidesright Charters but no luck.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks guys! Hellsbay my website is under construction right now. I have a couple things I need to change that I'm having a hard time with word press! I'll keep you posted! 

Alonzo
Tidesright Charters


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

New pictures boat is in the rigging phases now!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing some pics, especially of the color combo.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Lookin' good Alonzo. I just installed a Garmin Echo 50 and it works well for these small skiffs.


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Happy for ya bro, yet very jealous! This may drive me to finally pull the trigger on the new one! Congrats Capt!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks guys ill keep the pics coming as I receive them. Hellsbay I like the ECHO 50 a lot, a friend of mine has it on his skiff and it works very well on his skiff. He is actually having his pro re done at glassers shop right now. When my boat is done we need to do a small get together, I want to see your boat in person!! 

Tidesright


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Boat is in the upside down stages of rigging should probably be flipped back over tomorrow or so!


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful Pro. Unusual color combo, but it works. Your build pics reveal just
how much extreme craftsmanship and care goes into each of HB's skiffs. Im
kinda proud that we still can do that in this country. Congratulations to you
and every one involved in bringing this superb example of American concept,
design and craftsmanship to life. Enjoy!


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

I got a lil chubed. [smiley=eyepopping.gif]


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks guys color combo is different. But I like different I didn't want to be just another person with a guide green or I've blue and what not. Nothing against the colors as they are great but I just went a different route! More pics later I hope! 

Tidesright


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's a beauty can wait for the slime


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Hell's Bay has terrible service. When I was on the Market, they wouldn't return calls nor emails. All they sent was a brochure of what boats they offer. I already knew which boat I wanted to order. So it was useless.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow! During the rebuild of my 14 year old HB Whipray, they bent over backwards to help me, and they weren't even doing the rehab. :-?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

I find it very hard to believe the above comment! As they just did some stuff for a friend of mine on his boat and took extremely good care of him! Anyway here are some new pics!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> Hell's Bay has terrible service.  When I was on the Market, they wouldn't return calls nor emails.  All they sent was a brochure of what boats they offer.  I already knew which boat I wanted to order.  So it was useless.


I'm no hells bay fanboy by any means but I totally disagree with that statement. A buddy of mine lost his gas cap on his Gordon a couple years back so we stopped in unannounced and Curtis dropped everything he was doing and started working on the boat. He had to try multiple fuel necks to get the right one to fit and ended up customizing one. If that's isn't customer service idk what is.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Customer Service is a bad choice of words. My experience was with the Sales department when I was in the market to buy. I was leaning hard toward the Marquesas as my first choice. But a few of my emails and calls went without a response. All I got was a brochure of the different models they had available.


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Very nice ride, I like your colors as well!

(when I was in the market for a new skiff, they wouldn't Stop calling  )


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks guys here are some pictures from today!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Damn that's a nice boat man. I looked hard at the Pro but just couldn't justify the extra coin.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

1st great skiff, looks awesome!

2nd hells bay in no way has bad customer service, and next time call Matt Norman in the sales department and he will bend over backwards for you.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> 1st great skiff, looks awesome!
> 
> 2nd hells bay in no way has bad customer service, and  next time call Matt Norman in the sales department and he will bend over backwards for you.


I agree, Matt is a stand up guy who would do whatever he could to help a customer.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well guys I'm pretty sure she is 100% done. I wi get pictures up as soon as I get them. Bummer is that I will not be able to pick it up till next week. She will just have to sit and wait fora few days! 

Tidesright


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Well guys I'm pretty sure she is 100% done. I wi get pictures up as soon as I get them. Bummer is that I will not be able to pick it up till next week. She will just have to sit and wait fora few days!
> 
> Tidesright


Congrats bet the wait is killing you. Gotta love that 6week build time!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Well guys I'm pretty sure she is 100% done. I wi get pictures up as soon as I get them. Bummer is that I will not be able to pick it up till next week. She will just have to sit and wait fora few days!
> 
> Tidesright


I'm sure a few guys here would be happy to pick her up and use her till you're ready [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> Well guys I'm pretty sure she is 100% done. I wi get pictures up as soon as I get them. Bummer is that I will not be able to pick it up till next week. She will just have to sit and wait fora few days!
> 
> Tidesright


She's a beaut! No problem picking it up, i'm free and will do it for you. I might have to go through some skinny water on the way to deliver it though. ;D


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Haha thanks guys guys. It's good to know I have people I can count on! Pics are coming! 

Tidesright


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well guys she is done and awaiting my return from California. I have never wanted to end my vacation so quick hahah Should be back in no time then it will be time to get her a fresh coat of slime! Guys in all seriousness any referrals are much appreciated. How about this, first person to refer me a booked trip will get a half day trip on the house?!? Offer is on the table! Well here she is. 

Tidesright


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks sweet man! Congrats!

Where do you guide out of?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Biscayne Bay, Flamingo and Upper Keys


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Anyone looking for a fishing guide in south florida, definitely needs to go out with Alonzo (Tidesright). He put me on my first redfish, first 10+ lb redfish, first bonefish, first 10+ lb bonefish, as well as helped me with some of his knowledge on locating fish, and figuring out their patterns. One of the most knowledgable guys I have ever fished with when it comes to Flamingo, Biscayne Bay, and the Keys.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks Eric!!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Guys also want to thank Eric for helping me with my website! Check it out www.tidesright.com should have some pick up pictures of the boat next week and maybe some fish pics as well! 

Tidesright


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Congrats with both the boat and the website. I will email you with some questions to your gmail.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks redfish, I look forward to your e mail! 

Tidesright


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Happy for you bro! She looks sweeeeeetttt!  Now let's get some slim on her!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Really shallow thanks bro we will for sure get out and fish when I get back! 

Tidesright


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Congrats on the new skiff and the website! I'm sure I'll see ya around...

Tight lines,
Capt. Eli Whidden


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Captain Eli. Thanks for the kind words look forward to meeting you! 

Tidesright


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

It never gets old, I love the lines on the professional and the color combo you picked!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Tidesright, looking to get new seat cushions made for my waterman and I really like the look of those fixed mounted double thick ones. I bet they feel just as good as they look. How are they mounted to the hatch?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks Yakangling! 

Sprucecreek they are bolted onto the hatches!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Guys also want to thank Eric for helping me with my website! Check it out www.tidesright.com should have some pick up pictures of the boat next week and maybe some fish pics as well!
> 
> Tidesright



No problem dude, anytime. 

Also, I can help you with photos of the skiff and fish. Let me know! Been a couple months since we've fished!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Let's do it man I'm still in California right now but when I get back we will set something up!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well guys tomorrow is the day I pick the boat up. I was out of town for about a week and I'm on shift today at work. I'll be heading over tomorrow morning when I get off. I can't wait!!! 

Tidesright
www.tidesright.con


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Nothing more exciting than picking a brand new boat up!

Looks great!

Andy


----------

